# Which is the best bloodline



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

In your opinion, what is your favorite bloodline? Or the bloodline you would consider as the best. I'm just wondering.. i mean i think that it doesn't matter because they're all nice, and also, to tell the truth, i don't know much about bloodlines.. i just see them all as pitbulls lol. The only bloodline that i'd probably be able to tell from is colby..


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

CHAOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

lol i had a feeling you would say that ^


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know...
Colby, Clouse, Mayfield, OFR....

And Texas Rednoses are my alltime fave!!!! LOL!!! That was bad of me.  

:stupid:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Texas Rednose! LOL! And you know you like them Gator Pits!! lol

I have sooo many that I like.
But just off the top of my head Dagger, RE, Gaff,Redboy/Jeep, Larums<<was going to get a Larums pup BUT still thinking about it b/c its ALOT more money then I would spend on a dog. But I do love them.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ofrn,plumbers alligator or any larger catch weight line or any dog that is capable of work.For hybrid cross lines,whopper,chevy red and dagger are cool,but then again thats like calling a donivan pincher a gsd...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man this post is going to be DEFINITELY personal opinions. This is like Judges choice, it has nothing to do with the standard just what people like.

Personally I like ELI/OFR blood, Old watchdog and of course what Im working with now that will eventually be the OFK line. It stems from the ELI/Watchdog strains and will be crossed out to OFR, specifically the Sarona line.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

lol^ yeah, but opinions are good.. as long as noone starts flaming anyone


----------



## BlueXeus (Mar 30, 2007)

*Best Blood Line?*

Well to rate the best blood line is a preference thing. Some like reds some like blues some like buck skins some like bullys some like taller raingier dogs all in all you will find that regardless your preference you will find good in all bloodlines.my personal opinion is today you see too much emphasis on blood lines and not as much emphasis on sound breeding. Example-Some people have taken advantage of others hard work by taking a well known bloodline and crossing it with somethin they like and do that a few times and then stamp it there own(No offense to any one starting your own line) the Ancestors of these dogs worked hard to make the blood line popular and sacraficed alot often times there life the breeders of these dogs did the same.it is not right for some newbie to take up a hobby one day and think that they know what they are doing. now thats not everyone but you are seeing it more and more. The way i pay tribute to the ancestors of my dogs and there breeders hard work is by keeping the registered name of my dogs the same as the original blood they come from and any pup that hits the ground from either of them the same . All Denton/Brooks dogs have "Most....(what ever the registered name is ) Any true dog man/woman will tell you this is important. So i say it is preference it may not be a specific blood line because i have seen some dogs of unknown bloodlines out perform well known and proven lines. Bottom line is i like to get knowledge about all bloodlines and see what traits there known best for. I would not say there is one best Bloodline if it aint a APBT It's just another pet!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Man this post is going to be DEFINITELY personal opinions. This is like Judges choice, it has nothing to do with the standard just what people like.
> 
> Personally I like ELI/OFR blood, Old watchdog and of course what Im working with now that will eventually be the OFK line. It stems from the ELI/Watchdog strains and will be crossed out to OFR, specifically the Sarona line.


the sarona line of ofrn seems to be"from photos",real nice..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its hard to come by pure but I have a friend doing a breeding later this year maybe that is 19x Sarona, top and bottom


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't looked into them enough to have an idea of the "Best", however I absolutely love this red nose...


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I haven't looked into them enough to have an idea of the "Best", however I absolutely love this red nose...


Wow.. that's one nice dog. Yeah, he/she looks beautiful.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good lookin dog but it looks more am staff to me


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> good lookin dog but it looks more am staff to me


Probably is...


----------



## Mr. Showstopper (Mar 15, 2007)

How can one tell the difference between an amstaff and an apbt? Also this looks like the dog at http://www.apbtconformation.com/ukcstandard.htm


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Its hard to come by pure but I have a friend doing a breeding later this year maybe that is 19x Sarona, top and bottom


ofk,
i remember in diana jessups book the sorona's were very impressive dogs with a very wild eyed expression,possably a slightly larger dog...


----------

